# Skeeter Pee Longevity



## fsa46 (Oct 7, 2019)

Does Skeeter Pee age well or does it require consumption within a few months ? Will it be as good a year from now as it is when finished ?


----------



## NorCal (Oct 7, 2019)

I’ve had some a few years old, it held up fine.


----------



## FTC Wines (Oct 8, 2019)

A few months ago I found a 5 year old bottle of S P at my Mother in Laws. We popped it and it was very good. Nothing special was done to it. Roy


----------



## fsa46 (Oct 9, 2019)

Thanks Roy and NC.


----------



## Jal5 (Nov 6, 2019)

Opened a DB bottle today a little over a year old. Very good and much smoother than we remembered it.


----------

